# Some of my products



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi there, here are my milk bath bombs. 









Here is my tomato soap 







Here is my chocolate swirl soap


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW those are very cool!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome!!! I still haven't managed to make nice swirls...


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG you have some talent! Very nice soaps and share that recipe for those perfect bath bombs! Pleeeeease LOL. I've only been able to make a few good ones and only a few like four!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

I will look it up for you.. I cant give you the exact one, but something very close to it.. it took me a year to get these things right lol.. and Im hoping to get the color right this year lol but thank you!


----------



## Woodi (Jul 25, 2007)

Really cool stuff! Love it!


----------



## iheartchocolate (Jul 25, 2007)

Ooh! Looks good


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey, I must say these pics I took are nice... 
I will take my own pics LOL... 

Now, all I have to do is get the "prop" look down.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 2, 2007)

Love the bath bombs, S.!  The tomato soap is cool looking too!  How does tomato leaf FO smell?  I've read some reviews, but, how do you like it?

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## naturemama (Sep 2, 2007)

Those are some perfect bath bombs.  Great soap too.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Love the bath bombs, S.!  The tomato soap is cool looking too!  How does tomato leaf FO smell?  I've read some reviews, but, how do you like it?
> 
> Paul.... :wink:



Tomato Leaf is a floral scent. I didnt like it. This one is made plain tomato juice with no scent. Im not big on floral scents.. 

Gardenia.. man gave me migranes LOL


----------



## moca (Sep 3, 2007)

Those products all look great!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2007)

I love those bath bombs!
As far as Tomato Leaf, I couldn't give it away!  

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 4, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I love those bath bombs!
> As far as Tomato Leaf, I couldn't give it away!
> 
> Irena




Thanks Irena for the "heads up" on the Tomato Leaf FO.  I've heard both good and bad about this scent.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I love those bath bombs!
> As far as Tomato Leaf, I couldn't give it away!
> 
> Irena



Thats right, I agree.. The scent completely surprised me. I was thinking more of a "earth" scent I guess..


----------



## OFCILynn (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are such perfect bath bombs! Do you mind if I ask if you used a meatballer?? It looks like it and for the life of me, I just cant get mine to work right for the most part! Same batch works great in a tablet maker! (PVC tube and dollrod). Any suggestions??
Great job! One of these days, Im going to try the Tomato FO. Cant even imagine what it smells like!
God Bless,
Lynn


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

OFCILynn said:
			
		

> Those are such perfect bath bombs! Do you mind if I ask if you used a meatballer?? It looks like it and for the life of me, I just cant get mine to work right for the most part! Same batch works great in a tablet maker! (PVC tube and dollrod). Any suggestions??
> Great job! One of these days, Im going to try the Tomato FO. Cant even imagine what it smells like!
> God Bless,
> Lynn



Yeah its a meatballer. But I am having issues with it now since I havent done it in so long... but I am working at it again. 

But thank you, 

Oh, and no Tomato FO.. just tomato sauce.. unscented.


----------

